# New consulting/actor training company



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

After several years of doing it on the sly, I am pleased to announce that Rabid Badger Haunt Consulting's website is finally up and running. I specialize in consulting, haunt actor training (with my "Boo Camp" method), and voice work for your radio/TV ads. Last season I netted my largest client to date and designed the haunt on the battleship _USS North Carolina_ in Wilmington.

I'm located near Charlotte NC but will travel anywhere that wishes to hire my services. I've worked with haunts as far away as Pennsylvannia and Colorado.


Visit: http://www.rabidbadger.biz/home.html for more info...


----------

